# public speaking & anxiety



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi I apologise if this topic has been up before (and probably has







) but i was wondering if anyone gets ibs related anxiety before they have to make a public speech? i have to do a few presentations in college this term and im really really nervous thast halfway through i might get D (im actually Ibs-C, figure that one out!







) or get physically sick. I used to get this in lectures too but its been ok the past few weeks. Now that the presentations are coming up, im beginning to get worried. I am one of those people who has always went red faced when talking in front of others but now i have the ibs and anxiety it seems (or feels like) to be so much worse.Im not taking any anxiety meds because i thought i could *get over it* myself. I did take Bach Rescue Remedy for a while and found it helped abit but i feel i need a more long-term solution. I really dont want to have to go to a psychologist or anything (i cant afford it & my doc only recommends i go see a student councillor)Sorry to go on but i really would appreciate some advice







. Im beginning to think im the only one who *fears* this much.thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2003)

Public speaking used to bother me, but my husband always told me to picture everyone in the audience naked. That usually resolved the problem for me....







...Humor dispels the worst anxiety.... I even incorporate jokes into what I'm saying. (By the way, I have generalized anxiety disorder.)Good luck and Best wishes,Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi,You're not alone. You've probably heard the research, but of all fears, public speaking rates #1, even more than the fear of death ! Go figure.I'd search out associations that provide the necessary support for public speaking. See if you have a Toast Master group in your city and go to one of their meetings. If there isn't one available, look for small discussion groups at college and join in. Get used to speaking to small groups and work up.Also remember, we are all born with 2 fears: the fear of noise and fear of falling - everything else is learned. Perhaps your library might offer self-hypnosis tapes on public speaking or go to your Psychology department and see if they offer hypnosis services.James Gagney, the great American actor, used to get violently sick before each and every performance he gave - stage or film. In fact, it was written into his contract that a large waste bin had to be provided to his dressing room. So you see, you're not in the minority here, most of us suffer from public speaking anxiety. The "secret" is to confront that anxiety and work past it.Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Something else that helps with this type of anxiety is repetition of the event. The more you do it, the more you become accustomed to it. After while, it'll be "old hat" and you'll enjoy it and have fun with it.It's basically all what you get used to....







A certain amount of anxiety is good because it helps us to perform our best. But too much works against us.I shook a lot the first few times, but then after I got used to it... I was ok with it.Same with performing modern dance. Shook like a leaf the first few times, but now I do it as if I were born to dance... and love every second of it....







Evie


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

hithanks for the advice. i had a small presentation last Friday and i got through it ok (small panic beforehand though







)For my big one in a few weeks we are going to put in some practice sessions so i can get more used to speaking so cross your fingers for me







P.s Urban Escape - my dad is a toastmaster.. go figure!!!Julie


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Sounds like a great plan...


----------

